# My Donor!!!!



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

Had my first appt yesterday following the call to say a donor has been matched to me.

she is;  33yrs old with 1 child already, no ovulation problems, matches my characteristics, is a carer (i am a staff nurse!!)

What do you think??

Had my scan and started suprecur nasal spray, just waiting for another phonecall to say when to start progynova! Hopefully aim to have the transfer in approx 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I think that sounds great!  Young, proven fertility, matches you in every way ..... very best of luck!!!   

Marie xxx


----------

